# Confused with coconut oil recipe/temperature for CBD extraction



## dimyself (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello all, I'm wanting to use my TRIM + about 1oz of good kush to make a strong CBD oil for ingesting and topical use (not necessarily for effects BUT for medical benefits CBD itself offers). I don't want THC, just CBD. I've been searching but can't seem to find the answers i'm looking for.

I have a low temp fondue pot, so I can adjust the temperature to whatever I want pretty much.

On my last batch of oil I simply INFUSED coconut oil with my plant material on 110F for a couple days. I got a bright green oil with no noticeable effects (obviously since I didn't heat up enough). My question being, will I get the benefit of CBD (medically speaking) by just infusing at low temperature or do I need to get the effects of the CBD to actually get the benefit??

I *THINK* I would still get the benefit since people eat the leaves for health? I'm basically looking for a CBD oil recipe to use with coconut oil....... Or should I simply make rick simpson oil and then combine what I get with coconut oil jar??

So my options are:

1. make rick simpson oil (i made some of this before, and I never noticed any medical affects from using it??)
2. infused coconut oil on low temps 100F to infuse WITHOUT activating anything in the cannabis
3. cook my plant material WITH coconut oil at about 350F for a certain length of time (how long??) to kill THC and be left with CBD only

Opinions/comments please?


----------



## dimyself (Aug 21, 2012)

Also, if I'm using cured bud on top of trim, do i need to decarb trim/cured bud??? or can i just let it thoroughly dry out before using in recipe?


----------



## gioua (Aug 21, 2012)

Decarbing converts THC)a=acid to THC-also raising the levels of THCA to THC and CBD-CBN- there is electron microscope proof of this. in case ya wanna see it.. it is pretty cool



If your goal is to have higher CBD-CBN's then you will need to check out the strain you are growing to get an average of the contents..

(check out leafly.com or seed selling websites which will give you an aprox of what the strain contains generally)

I dont want to confuse ya or make you any way discouraged. If you have an ailment.. or condition let us know we may be able to help ya out..




I have dealt with severe pain for 22 years and no longer on all my narcotics for pain. I spent over 2 years myself titrating myself and learning what I need for pain and daily life and the THC (or psycho active effects) has never been an issue for me.

each person acts a bit different on this stuff.. 


You may want to consider juicing the fan leaves.. not sure how you act on this stuff but juicing is generally non thc active..


----------



## dimyself (Aug 21, 2012)

gioua said:


> Decarbing converts THC)a=acid to THC-also raising the levels of THCA to THC and CBD-CBN- there is electron microscope proof of this. in case ya wanna see it.. it is pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm...thanks for the reply, but I'm still confused 

I just want to know the "best" way to make an extract with CBD either with the high or without......but I want the CBD medical benefits to use as topical for rash/blisters/sores and as an edible just to take some daily as a prevention/health booster. I don't care if the CBD "high" is there or not.... but I definitely don't want THC really because it won't be used only by myself and non-smokers

As far as strain goes...i'm using a couple different indicas because I have no way to test them from og kush , blueberry, purple urkle, etc etc. So my plan was to just combine them.

So should I decarb my buds then? Also, whats the best preparation ?? I can cook at any temperature needed

btw, I do eat the leaves, but i don't have a good way to store them they go bad kinda quick so the oil is ideal because it can be used for along time without going bad

thanks again


----------



## dimyself (Aug 22, 2012)

bumpppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## gioua (Aug 23, 2012)

you can look online on those strains to see what has the highest content.

if you only want cbd-cbn try fan leaves they hold less THC higher ammounts of CBD-CBN to extract it.. you can juice it raw... 
or make an oil without heat. Heat will activate the THC.. cbn-cbd does not need het to be active (but you can increase them by heat)

the extraction method you are wanting can be in a tincture or oil 

IMO dont eat the leaves raw.. they contain fibers that can upset the lining of the stomach in some people.

to decarb take 15g of bud wrap in a tinfoil pouch then bake at 225 for about 20-25 mins till the buds are crunchy and fall apart when you squeeze them


----------



## squarepush3r (Aug 23, 2012)

dont think there are extraction methods that separate thc/cbd


----------



## scroglodyte (Aug 23, 2012)

blasphemy!!!! burn him! THC killer!


----------



## dimyself (Aug 24, 2012)

When you say the extraction i want is a tincture or oil, would it be better to not use much heat on the oil (to preserve as much cannabanoids as possible)?? So just infuse coconut oil with about 2oz of bud?? also how long should i let them infuse for? and if i use my fan leaves i guess they need to be completely dried out (decarbed) also?? thanks again man, sorry for all the questions



gioua said:


> you can look online on those strains to see what has the highest content.
> 
> if you only want cbd-cbn try fan leaves they hold less THC higher ammounts of CBD-CBN to extract it.. you can juice it raw...
> or make an oil without heat. Heat will activate the THC.. cbn-cbd does not need het to be active (but you can increase them by heat)
> ...


----------



## dimyself (Aug 24, 2012)

so i'm kinda on a deadline to get this stuff made.........

........to the fondue pot at 110F i add 18oz coconut oil and about 2oz of primo decarbed crunchy flower buds. i wonder if its too much flower for the oil??? how can i tell if the oil absorbs / infuses everything?? 

ok, so how long should i let this go for? i was thinking a couple days since its on low temp?? like maybe 4-5 days? and stir occasionally. i hope i didnt just waste 2oz of flower hehe

........so the other reason i decided to just infuse and not cook is because once the oil is infused, i should be able to cook with it anyway, correct?? when i want a heavy THC high...and then when i don't want the high, just use the oil raw for CBD since its only at 110F??????

thanks!!! + rep


----------



## gioua (Aug 26, 2012)

low and slow..... low temp =slower cook time.. 
4-5 days enuf? perhaps

I dont think the magic oil and thc level has been figured out when too much thc is too much for the oil.. (not that I have seen yet)



it will work I am pretty sure of it..


----------



## mae (Aug 26, 2012)

Dimyself, you say you tried the RSO, and it did nothing for you? Did you try the full treatment of 60 grams?

I'm hoping to make some myself from the fall harvest.

What solvent did you use?


----------



## gioua (Aug 26, 2012)

mae said:


> Dimyself, you say you tried the RSO, and it did nothing for you? Did you try the full treatment of 60 grams?
> 
> I'm hoping to make some myself from the fall harvest.
> 
> What solvent did you use?




My understanding thus far of the RSO is only beneficial to those with cancer or cancerous growth is this correct?


----------



## dimyself (Aug 29, 2012)

No, CBD itself (RSO extract) is good in general for the body/mind/immune system. It has many benefits for many ailments.



gioua said:


> My understanding thus far of the RSO is only beneficial to those with cancer or cancerous growth is this correct?


----------



## dimyself (Aug 29, 2012)

When I made RSO i used I believe 99% ISO. And, no I basically just used for aabout a week. In that time I didnt seem to notice much honestly, but I've started again in hopes that a longer time of use will show something different... I also don't know if maybe it was just the way I made it, or maybe the strain i used...



mae said:


> Dimyself, you say you tried the RSO, and it did nothing for you? Did you try the full treatment of 60 grams?
> 
> I'm hoping to make some myself from the fall harvest.
> 
> What solvent did you use?


----------



## dimyself (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm sure it will work... I just want it to work a specific way that I'm not sure how to make yet 

its still cookin though!! Smells so damn good, almost like a fine chocolate or something  I'm debating turning the heat up a little bit. 



gioua said:


> low and slow..... low temp =slower cook time..
> 4-5 days enuf? perhaps
> 
> I dont think the magic oil and thc level has been figured out when too much thc is too much for the oil.. (not that I have seen yet)
> ...


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 29, 2012)

maybe I am missing something.... Why the fondu pot? I have made the coco oil with a pot on the stove and it works great.


----------



## dimyself (Aug 30, 2012)

you can use that, but fondue pot lets you get any temperature you want from low to high and its more accurate


----------



## mae (Aug 31, 2012)

dimyself said:


> When I made RSO i used I believe 99% ISO. And, no I basically just used for aabout a week. In that time I didnt seem to notice much honestly, but I've started again in hopes that a longer time of use will show something different... I also don't know if maybe it was just the way I made it, or maybe the strain i used...


Keep us informed on your progress!


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 7, 2012)

If you want benefits of CBD without the side effects of THC, you need a strain with has high CBD and low THC to begin with, period. You're attempting to use a specific temperature process to decarboxylate the CBD but not the THC but to see the true benefits you need CBD rich material to work with in the beginning. Most strains have 15%+ THC levels but much less than 1% CBD, if you're working with a typical strain like that its pretty much going to be a waste trying to meet your needs with it. There are strains out there with CBD levels higher than its THC levels, there are even strains that have 15%+CBD and less than 1% THC. These are the types of strains you need to use to begin with....


----------



## gioua (Sep 8, 2012)

http://berkeleypatientscare.com/2010/09/18/juicing-raw-cannabis-for-greater-health/

interesting article... 

note that the increase in CBD consumption will lower your pscyco active effects... 

another point to mention is that there is a HIGHER level of CBD in Fiber hemp plants then the sat or indica or hybs 

there is still a ton of research being done on increasing the cbd-cbn in the normal cannabis plant we normally grow...


----------



## KarenSantaFe (Sep 30, 2012)

Huel Perkins said:


> If you want benefits of CBD without the side effects of THC, you need a strain with has high CBD and low THC to begin with, period. You're attempting to use a specific temperature process to decarboxylate the CBD but not the THC but to see the true benefits you need CBD rich material to work with in the beginning. Most strains have 15%+ THC levels but much less than 1% CBD, if you're working with a typical strain like that its pretty much going to be a waste trying to meet your needs with it. There are strains out there with CBD levels higher than its THC levels, there are even strains that have 15%+CBD and less than 1% THC. These are the types of strains you need to use to begin with....


I am just learning about CBD extraction myself, as that is the part of the plant I need (chronic pain control). So here's what I know so far:

- The advice above is correct. Buy high CBD buds to start with. The best I've found so far is 16% CBD and less than 1% THC. Hard to get though, my pharmacy imports it from Europe or India usually and is often out of stock.

- Cook in oil or butter to extract. Both CBD and THC are fat-soluable. I grind the bud, then put it into a double boiler with a splash of water to cook for 5-7 hours on a low heat.

- I have read some articles that adding about 1 tablespoon of alcohol (ex. Vodka) can help the extraction process.

- I think what you are trying to do is separate out the THC from the CBD. There is way to do that by cooking first at a higher temp and then at a lower temp. Google that because I don't know the details, but I just read an article about exactly that.

- I've also read that sativa has more bio-available CBD than indica, but I'm not sure if that's true.

My own challenge: I am now trying to understand how to use fan leaves which are THC low and CBD high. Use fresh (juiced) or dry? If dry, I assume using the butter or oil method will work. If fresh and juiced, do I cook the juicewith butter/oil, drink it fresh, or turn it somehow ino a tincture (which I have no idea how to do).
Any advice out there on how to extract and process CBD from fan leaves? I would be eternally grateful. Thanks peeps!


----------



## Whatstrain (Oct 4, 2012)

As others have said get a high CBD strain. Short of that you could always dry ice/bubble bag it first to remove what you can and make hash from it and use the left overs to make into oil (let em dry first). You wont get over 1% CBD in most strains so i would use the most you can. Best part is you get hash after .


----------



## KarenSantaFe (Oct 4, 2012)

KarenSantaFe said:


> I am just learning about CBD extraction myself, as that is the part of the plant I need (chronic pain control). So here's what I know so far:
> 
> - The advice above is correct. Buy high CBD buds to start with. The best I've found so far is 16% CBD and less than 1% THC. Hard to get though, my pharmacy imports it from Europe or India usually and is often out of stock.
> 
> ...


CLARIFICATION: Put the high CBD in the double boiler WITH the oil or butter, plus a splash of water, and a bit of vodka (vodka optioal). It has to cook IN THE FAT. For 5-8 hours to extract the cannaboids.. Sorry about that!


----------



## brimck325 (Oct 4, 2012)

i'm not sure what temp i use but i no its higher then 110f. i use double boil method, placing a pyrex dish in a pot of water. i heat water till starts to bubble then put electric stove on # 1-3 depending on how it looks when i check it. boiling is 212f, so i keep from doing that. i heat for 4-6 hrs.....peace


----------



## KarenSantaFe (Oct 4, 2012)

brimck325 said:


> i'm not sure what temp i use but i no its higher then 110f. i use double boil method, placing a pyrex dish in a pot of water. i heat water till starts to bubble then put electric stove on # 1-3 depending on how it looks when i check it. boiling is 212f, so i keep from doing that. i heat for 4-6 hrs.....peace


Water boiling temperature varies depending on altitude. I live at over 7,000 feet and our water boils at a much lower temperature. All recipes with rising agents or requiring sterilization (canning) have to be adjusted. It's beautiful here in the Rockies, but there are those issues!

I think the main idea is to keep the heat on the low side and let the canaboids leach gradually into the fat (oil or butter, or hey... a combo, very French!). I did invest in a heavy duty double boiler insert from All-Clad. It fits into one of the All-Clad pots I already have. Their stuff costs a fortune, but lasts a lifetime. I keep the lid on the top pot the whole time. I also check the water in the bottom pot about once every 30 minutes, and make sure it is at a low boil, just a tiny tad above a simmer (which happens right before the boil). That's a little harder to do on an electric stove but doable.

In pondering it, I think it's more important to go for a longer time (ex. 8 hours instead of 5) at a lower temp, then to go a shorter time (ex. 5 hours) at a higher temp. Where did you hear the 100F #?


----------



## KarenSantaFe (Oct 4, 2012)

In my quest to get maximum CBD for chronic pain relief (and minimal THC), I have been told by the medical marijuana pharmacy people that botanists and mm experts are taking a fresh look at the fan leaves of the plant. Apparently the fan leaves are often packed with CBD. I can't smoke or take anything in through my lungs, so I rely on edibles. 

Soooo.... I am getting a big bag of fan leaves from the pharmacy this Monday. I know you can't extract for edibles through methods used for buds (grinding the CBD-high bud and cooking in in butter or oil for 5-8 hours). The advice I've heard so far is to juice the leaves with a heavy duty juicer. 
That turned into a whole sidebar detour, because fan leaves are tough and very hard to extract juice from. The juicer has to be heavy duty, the kind they use for wheat grass. This led to journey into juicer research, best model, best price, ordered over Internet, assembled, learned how to use. I ended up with the Green Star Elite, a powerful machine that could probably juice rocks.

Anyway, back from THAT whole detour, I am now awaiting my fan leaves. After I juice them, my question to you, wise ones, is this:

Do I then cook the juice in the oil or butter as I do for buds, or do I ingest the juice raw? Thoughts, ideas, theories? Any and all help is welcome!


----------



## george xxx (Nov 6, 2012)

gioua said:


> low and slow..... low temp =slower cook time..
> 4-5 days enuf? perhaps
> 
> I dont think the magic oil and thc level has been figured out when too much thc is too much for the oil.. (not that I have seen yet)
> ...



Coconut oil has a maximum infusion saturation point of 18 grams of resin per pound of coconut oil

At least this is what I am reading. I have not yet tried any of this I just thought it may be of interest to a few people. 
Its from http://increationwetrust.org/REMARCABLE-recipe.html


----------



## boogz (Jun 18, 2014)

dimyself said:


> Hello all, I'm wanting to use my TRIM + about 1oz of good kush to make a strong CBD oil for ingesting and topical use (not necessarily for effects BUT for medical benefits CBD itself offers). I don't want THC, just CBD. I've been searching but can't seem to find the answers i'm looking for.
> 
> I have a low temp fondue pot, so I can adjust the temperature to whatever I want pretty much.
> 
> ...


my method is really simple...I vape out the THC (most of it)

I save the vape (trash) up to about 5 or 6 ounces

in tonight's recipe I've used a crock pot to heat 4 14oz jars of coconut oil , (the THC is Already gone for the most part,) into liquid. about 100 to 125°f and slowly mix in my (trash) i skip the water as chlorophyll has already been "vaped" out. I cook stirring every few hrs for so for 12 hrs. with a silk screen I rubber band around a large glass bowl I filter into bowl separating the matter from oil. after squeezing silk screen with mixture into bowl I run hot water soak screen to extract as much oil as I can. I leave liquid in bowl and place in fridge overnight to seperate hardenedoil from water....I'm told my edibles are VERY strong but mainly a "sunk into couch" painrelieving sensation... hope this helps


----------

